# The Difference Between the M9 and 92FS



## Shipwreck

The main and most obvious difference is the rear sight - the M9 has a post on the rear sight, the 92FS has 2 dots (my preference).

But there are a couple of other differences, as per the photos below...



















Around 2003 or so, Beretta changed the frame of the 92/96 to a curved dust cover to strengthen it for the 40 caliber round. And, since the 92 and 96 pistols use the exact same frame. It was just easier to switch it for both.

The M9 *kept* the same straight dustcover because making changes is a big deal for a military weapon once it has been approved. And, as the M9 is only in 9mm, it didn't really matter.

The curved dustcover frames also have a slight indentation at the top of the backstrap. It brings your trigger finger just ever so slightly closer to the trigger. M9s do not have this backstrap indentation.

I think the straight dustcovers look better, but the curved ones are growing on me visually, and that rear strap indentation really makes a difference for someone with smaller hands.

Be aware that recently, there are a FEW straight dustcovered 92s WITH the indented backstrap (I keep hoping to track one down)

There are also now some new USA made 92s with M9 frames being used. So, those are straight dustcovered frames with no rear indentation. AND, there have been some M9s on store shelves using the curve dustcover frame of the 92FS. *So, be aware that there are all sorts of variations showing up in the past year*


----------



## VAMarine

Thanks for adding the additioanl info!


----------



## arthury

Thanks for the info and it does help a lot. Their website info is not particularly clear.

Does anyone know the differences with the newer 92A1 and 92/M9A1 versions?
Their website said they incorporated newer features into these after getting feedbacks from the military and others.


----------



## Shipwreck

arthury said:


> Thanks for the info and it does help a lot. Their website info is not particularly clear.
> 
> Does anyone know the differences with the newer 92A1 and 92/M9A1 versions?
> Their website said they incorporated newer features into these after getting feedbacks from the military and others.


Here is text I typed a few months ago on a thread in the Beretta section of Glocktalk:



> M9A1 - Railed frame with a 92FS slide (3 dot sights). The front of the frame (where the rail is at) looks like the Vertec model. But it has the standard 92FS grip. The magwell also has a slight bevel, and the rear and front backstraps have a light checkering on them. Available in 9mm only, and this gun is only made in the USA.
> 
> This gun comes with two specially PVD coated 15 round magazines (which are expensive when bought separately).
> 
> I think the M9A1 is the coolest LOOKING railed model. But, the checkering is not deep on the frame, like it is on a 1911. I personally prefer the regular serrations, as I find that they give a better grip purchase.
> 
> 90-Two - Commonly known as the "90-Dash-Two" or "The Dash." This is a redesigned version of the 92FS that came out in 2006. The slide and frame were redesigned. The guiderod is captured, and there is a recoil buffer built into the frame. It also has a front, dovetailed sight. Several of the small parts are totally different from the standard 92 design (hammer, mag release, trigger bar, slide safety switches).
> 
> The biggest difference is the grip. While the gun is not polymer, it does come with a polymer, slip on grip. This gun will be in limited production for 2011 (so get one now if you want one). There is hardly any aftermarket support, and the lack of aftermarket grips is really hurting sales. These are ONLY made in Italy. Available in 9mm and 40 cal. The gun comes with factory 17 round mags (in 9mm)
> 
> (I personally do not like the polymer grip - too slippery. I tried several solutions to this issue, but found none worthwhile)
> 
> 92A1 - Newest release of the 92 - Released in the summer of 2010. This design takes some of the best aspects of the 90-Two... The rail, internal recoil buffer and dovetailed front sight (all great changes), and puts it into a more "normal" 92 frame. The 92A1 (and 96A1) will use standard Beretta 92 grips. The trigger guard is curved; however, like that of the 90-Two. The guiderod is also captured (which is a pro or con, depending on who you ask).
> 
> In addition - the slide is a little bit beefier than a standard 92 slide.
> 
> The gun is available in 9mm and 40 cal (the 96A1), and the 9mm version comes with THREE 17 round factory mags (the same mags that come with the 90-Two). These guns are only made in Italy.
> 
> This is a such better choice to the 90-TWO, IMHO. Also, the 92A1 balances the best in a 1 handed grip out of any of the railed models. I also personally find the 92A1 is my second fav Beretta 92 variant - right behind the standard 92FS (which balances the best 1 handed, IMHO).
> 
> There is also finally aftermarket night sights for the 92A1 from Trijicon now. And, while others may disagree - I personally like the regular front and rear strap serrations over the checkering on the M9A1. The checkering is rather shallow - so its not nearly as grippy as checkering on a 1911. I think the standard serrations on the front and back strap give a better grip.


----------



## wayne_i

Good info. If you have the M9 and want to reduce the reach for the trigger, try installing the Vertec grips - they are thinner and do not have the curved bottom, resulting in a grip shape similar to a 1911 with arched mainspring housing. Installing a 1911 mainspring will also provide a trigger similar to the D Spring (much reduced DA pull, minimal effect on the SA pull).
Oh, I prefer the M9 sights as the post and dot is just faster for target acquisition for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, but the grips won't match the shape of the grip, as they are Vertec grips.

However - this thread is 2 years old - you know that right ? :mrgreen:


----------



## larrydean

This great information. Thanks for the in depth explination.


----------



## specgrade

My M9 has the hex screws, not the slotted ones as pictured.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

My 1991 92FS was Italian made. Straight dust cover. Dot and post sights. Basically, there was a time period when the M9 and 92FS were basically the same specs.


----------



## Usafammo3

I have a black 92 produced about 3 years ago. It has 3 dot sights and no cross checkering on the grips but the box says m9 and it has the straight dust cover? Why does the box have "m9" on it? Shipwreck, this one's for you.


----------



## Usafammo3

Usafammo3 said:


> I have a black 92 produced about 3 years ago. It has 3 dot sights and no cross checkering on the grips but the box says m9 and it has the straight dust cover? Why does the box have "m9" on it? Shipwreck, this one's for you.


It also has hex screws.


----------



## Shipwreck

Usafammo3 said:


> I have a black 92 produced about 3 years ago. It has 3 dot sights and no cross checkering on the grips but the box says m9 and it has the straight dust cover? Why does the box have "m9" on it? Shipwreck, this one's for you.


 Only the M9A1 comes with cross checkering.

The M9 has the same serrations that the 92FS has. You have a normal M9, with the straight dust cover. It just has a 92 three dot sight on it. Sometimes Beretta does that. I actually prefer the 3 dot sights. So that would be a better option for me, personally.


----------



## Usafammo3

I can shoot with the snowman sights but the 3 dot is closer to the sight picture on my other guns so I prefer it too. Thanks


----------



## Usafammo3

You mean that "sometimes" gun manufacture change things or do a run of guns that are different with little or no explanation and can't answer questions 3 years later about when/why/If they did it? I don't believe that!


----------



## Shipwreck

Usafammo3 said:


> You mean that "sometimes" gun manufacture change things or do a run of guns that are different with little or no explanation and can't answer questions 3 years later about when/why/If they did it? I don't believe that!


I have owned 28 Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years. They have had all sorts of minor variations over the years.

About 5 years ago, they had a batch of 92FS's made with M9 frames. And they also made a batch of M9s made with 92 frames. They had the same SKU number, though.

I actually had one of these 92 models with an M9 frame for a while. You just had to come across that variant. There was no way to order it since it had the same SKU.

Sometimes Beretta also makes parts guns. So there are all sorts of explanations. They just just do different stuff sometimes.

But, there is actually *nothing* different about your M9 other than your rear sight. And, Beretta uses the same rear sight for both models. They just put the paint in a different spot depending on whether it is a 92 or M9. And, Beretta has sold M9s many times with 3 dot sights over the years. So I'm not sure why you are making such a big deal over this.

As for the checkering you mentioned earlier... The checkering is only on the railed M9A1 or M9A3 frames.


----------

